# Average Kibble Intake



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been keeping track of the amount of kibble that fossil has been eating and the average changes almost weekly. This made me curious as to how much kibble other's hedgies average per night. If you could post the age of your hedgie, amount of kibble and possibly how much they weigh, I would appreciate it. Thanks, here is Fossil's average the past week. 

Fossil
Age: 2 months old
Wieght: 240 G 
Average Kibble Intake: approximately 100 Kibble per night


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc is 14 months old, weighs 350g (give or take a couple), and eats about 50 kibbles a night. When he was around 6 months old though, he weighed 400g and ate 100 kibbles a night. His eating slowed down as he grew, now he would just rather run all night.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Keep in mind that kibble comes in different shapes and sizes, I think a better method would be how many grams of kibble they are eating, would be closer to actual amount. Either way, here is my info, due to a few OCD issues with counting the kibble, I weigh their food (both get 20 grams per night).

Hester Sue
Age: 1 year old
Weight: 670 grams
Average Kibble Intake: 9 to 12 grams per night

Loki
Age: 2.75 years old
Weight: 420 grams
Average Kibble Intake: 3 grams per night*

* Loki gets a large pinch of what I call "old man food" as a treat, its boiled chicken breast and a hard boiled egg ground up. I do not weigh this typically, but tends to average 3 or 4 grams worth. This seems about right, as if he's not given this treat, he tends to eat 6 or 7 grams a night in kibble.

Fun Fact: Hester actually eats -all- her food, but apparently she eats by picking up a piece of kibble, destroys it with her jaw and eats what stays in her mouth. I end up with a dish of crushed kibble in the morning with maybe 1 or 2 pieces of untouched kibble. Loki on the other hand, not a single crumb to be found.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Bulu is 2 months 2 weeks old. 
She eats maybe 40 kibble a night, with maybe 1-2 mealies or a few pieces of diced carrot.
=T Now I'm a bit worried because she seems to eat so little. Hm.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

xspiked said:


> Bulu is 2 months 2 weeks old.
> She eats maybe 40 kibble a night, with maybe 1-2 mealies or a few pieces of diced carrot.
> =T Now I'm a bit worried because she seems to eat so little. Hm.


I wouldn't worry, Bulu is still very young. Her appetite may increase as she gets older. Off topic- what a cute little face. She's precious!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The adults here over the years have eaten anywhere between 10 & 90 kibble per night. The average seems to be 30-45.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Nancy said:


> The adults here over the years have eaten anywhere between 10 & 90 kibble per night. The average seems to be 30-45.


Oh Nancy, I'm glad you posted that!! Annabell eats on average only 10 kibble a night (plus or minus a few) and I was starting to get concerned since she wasn't hitting the 100 mark of the other hedgies


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

As a 2 month old baby, my boy ate around 100 kibbles. I don't know his exact weight cause I don't have my chart but it would be around the 200g mark. 

Now as an adult:
Age: Almost 2.5 year
weight: ~310g
kibble: he gets 60 nightly and eats ~35. Although on flax nights he eats ~50


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.  It's strange how some may eat 10 pieces and others may eat 100. :lol: I was concerned that Fossil was eating too much, but 100 pieces seems to be the average for hedgies her age. She is a growing girl after all.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Col. Mustard
Age: 19 months old
Weight: 325gr
Average Kibble Intake: 30-35 (6-7gr)

Pte. Piggy Pete
Age: 2 years 7 months old
Weight: 600gr
Average Kibble Intake: 60-65 (13-14gr.)


----------

